# Can I remove roller marks on vinyl ?



## kokosmin (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello, 
This is my first "question post" and i coud not find an answer searching the forum.

I have a hard time removing the marks that rollers leave after cutter doing its job. 

I just cut some auto/general/sign use vinyl and just wanted to start the cutting for PSFilm and VideoFlex materials, these are for heat transfer.

I left the cut pieces over night, hoping that the marks would go away  but no luck that way, tried lowering the pressure on rollers, no visible difference.

Would the tshirt vinyl act like the auto one ?
i dont want to spoil it if there is a solution I am not aware of ..

Thanx, waiting egarly for your response 

Kokosmin.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

The higher quality, softer sign vinyls will always do that. Just assume you aren't going to be using the outer 3/4" from the edges of any roll. If you run on rollers, you can get indents from them too if you let the roll sit for too long. Always try to store your rolls standing on end or hanging by some kind of hanger system through the center (bars or wire wall racks).

T-shirt vinyl (e.g. Thermoflex) isn't as susceptible to indentations and any that you may end up with will press out flat when applied.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Those marks go away after applied to the substrate.


----------

